# E38 Memory Seat Issue(Driver Side)



## eurosportsc (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a recently purchased 99 740i that always resets to a previous owners seat position after I unlock with the key fob. I always adjust the seat to my settings every time I drive but it will always reset to this position upon unlocking. The memory funtions on the door are inoperative but from what I understand, the key fob memory and presets on the door switch do not work in conjuction. I can not find any info that will cancel this existing seat setting and remember my settings. At this point I could do with out the memory if there was a way to disconnect this feature and be able to auto adjust the seats as needed. Does anyone have a solution for this issue or any ideas???? Thanks!


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

In your post, you state that the memory functions on the door are inoperative, yet the seat always resets to a previous owner's seat position when your unlock the car with the key fob. As the Chinese would say: Someting wong heah.

Possibly you are not setting the memory correctly? Are you fortunate enough to have gotten the owner's manual with the car? If not: You can download one from www.e38.org

To store: 1.) Turn the ignition key to position 1 or 2. 2.) Adjust for the preferred seat, exterior mirror and steering wheel positions. 3.) Press the Memory button: The indicator lamp in the button lights up. 4. Press memory button 1, 2 or 3 as desired. The indicator lamp goes out.

Security function: 1.) With driver's door closed and ignition key either removed or in position 0 or 2. 2.) Maintain pressure on desired memory button 1, 2 or 3 until the adjustment process is completed. If you press the Memory button accidentally: Press the button a second time, the indicator lamp goes out.

When you set your memory settings, they should override any setting currently in 1, 2 or 3 but not all. If you want to override all, program each button to your specs.

jake


----------



## eurosportsc (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I did get a manual and I have tried to setup the memory but the M button will not illuminate. I have also tried repeatedly without seeing the light and it is unresponsive. It seems to me that I read somewhere that the key fob and door switch were two seperate ways to set the seat positions and the key fob will program itself to always recognize the last position the seat was in when it was in the ignition. The article also stated that the seat position will automatically adjust upon clicking the unlock button on the key fob and if that wasn't your desired setting then you then then choose a setting by selecting the 1, 2 or 3 button on the door switch. I may be misinformed on this! Thanks for your input, there has got to be an easy fix! Right?:dunno:


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll bet there is an easy fix....I'll have to research the key fob thingie.

Okay, the manual states that "Your BMW center can adjust your vehicle's system in such a manner that your personalized settings are automatically called up for the seat, mirrror and steering wheel positionss when you unlock the vehicle with your personal remote control."

Sounds like you may have to have your key reprogrammed.

jake


----------

